# Inhalt einer Datei ändern



## celloman (24. September 2007)

Tag Leute

wie kann ich den halt einer Datei ändern.Wörter Buchstaben usw.

Hat mir da  jemand irgend etwas.

mit replace gehts am Bildschirm.

Wie mache ich es an einer Datei.

MFG


----------



## zerix (24. September 2007)

Hallo,

da gibts viele Möglichkeiten. Du wirst aber nicht drum herum kommen den Inhalt einzulesen. Einmal gibts RandomAccessFile, da kannst du praktisch in der Datei "umher springen" und bestimmte Teile auslesen bzw schreiben. 

Dann gibts Möglichkeiten die Datei zeilenweise einzulesen, da kannst du dann das ändern was du magst. Das musst du dann in eine andere Datei schreiben und diese benennst du dann schließlich wie die Ursprungsdatei.

MFG

zEriX


----------

